# Finding the right fur color



## Martlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been tossing around the idea of making myself a fursuit, but before I began I wanted to make sure I could fine the right color for the character.

So far I haven't had any luck finding the proper reddish-brown. Maybe I'm just an idiot, but could anyone help me out?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 11, 2011)

You could always try airbrushing the fur after making it. I haven't done it myself, but I know of plenty suit-makers that mix colors and airbrush the fur of the suit they're making when they can't find the appropriate color.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 11, 2011)

I've painted Jank's fur orange before.

I don't recommend it. As you may have read already, fake fur don't dye so well. Always turns out blotchy when you attempt to hand-color large swatches of fur, if you even end up with the color you wanted at all.

Sometimes, if you're character is a rare color, you'll just have to make due with what colors you can find.

My gator suit is not spot-on my gator's colors. I'm cool with that because I understand 'ugly-poop-green' is not a color fleece commonly runs in.
You may just have to end up getting a brown color and dealing with it.


----------



## fenrirs_child (Mar 11, 2011)

well, we need a smidge more info than that ;3 have you already decided on the other colors? what pile length are you going to use? and is the "reddish brown" the darker or the lighter brown? there's a handful of places online, and if you can't find it, you can dye fur with acrylic paints, it's not ideal for large spaces, but it is possible ;3 also, are you looking for natural "tipped" furs, or just the single color furs? i'll poke around a bit for ya, as i'm waiting on silicone pawpads to dry at the moment ;3


----------



## Martlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Well since I'd go with a more toony suit, I was planning on just doing a one-color shag fur. The two colors I would probably go with are the tan and the darker red. It's not quite red, it's not quite brown.
I kinda wanted to avoid having to dye or paint a custom color as it is a rather large area to cover, and I was planning on making a partial and upgrading to a full suit at a later date so color matching would be a concern for me.

That closest color I could find after browsing all of the fur distributors listed in stickies and other posts was the Shag 14 Rust here


----------



## reaux (Mar 12, 2011)

if you send an email to mendels they will often try and track down specific colors of fur for you.  they're nice people!  http://www.mendels.com


----------



## Martlie (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh really? That awesome!
Thanks for the info


----------



## Furr (Mar 13, 2011)

I would say try the cubby bear fur at CR's crafts. They come in a variety of more 'natural' shades and are fairly priced. Mendel's sells some of the cubby bear fur but not all the colors and they are more expensive. Also I would stay away from that fur you linked. If it's what I think it is, it's more like troll hair fur rather than real looking fur and doesn't sew well.


----------



## Foxfairy (Mar 13, 2011)

CR's Cinnamon cubby and red fox cubby are pretty nice, and the red fox cubby is almost exactly the same (color, not length) as the discontinued long red fox. I say start at CR's, but they do have a backorder.


----------



## Martlie (Mar 16, 2011)

What? You don't support a troll-hair fursuit? 

But alright. I'll check them out and maybe e-mail them.
Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Deo (Mar 16, 2011)

Imstuffedfurs would have a color to match this.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 16, 2011)

Make sure you get swatches before ordering to compare colors.


----------



## Martlie (Mar 17, 2011)

Deo said:


> Imstuffedfurs would have a color to match this.



Most of the stuff on there seemed like it was more realistic in nature, what with guard hairs and everything. As it would be a toony suit, I wasn't sure that such realistic fur would look as nice, though I could be wrong?

But yeah I would definitely get samples first.

What length of pile should I be looking for? Around an inch or more?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 17, 2011)

Martlie said:


> Most of the stuff on there seemed like it was more realistic in nature, what with guard hairs and everything. As it would be a toony suit, I wasn't sure that such realistic fur would look as nice, though I could be wrong?
> 
> But yeah I would definitely get samples first.
> 
> What length of pile should I be looking for? Around an inch or more?



I'd say about 1 inch is a decent start. 
Mendels and distinctive have a type of fur called "punky muppet" which is great for toony-based suits.

Mendels is also having a 25% sale on all of their merchandise until the end of the month.


----------



## Martlie (Mar 20, 2011)

Ooh awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Deo (Mar 20, 2011)

Martlie said:


> Most of the stuff on there seemed like it was more realistic in nature, what with guard hairs and everything. As it would be a toony suit, I wasn't sure that such realistic fur would look as nice, though I could be wrong?
> 
> But yeah I would definitely get samples first.
> 
> What length of pile should I be looking for? Around an inch or more?


Nice fur ALWAYS looks nice. Always. Look at Scribblefox or MixedCandy. They use MM fox and I'mStuffed. SEEEEEEEE?
I like a 2 inch pile with 3-4 inch long accent fluffs. But a 1 inch cubby will do well for paws and arms and things.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> Nice fur ALWAYS looks nice. Always. Look at Scribblefox or MixedCandy. They use MM fox and I'mStuffed. SEEEEEEEE?
> I like a 2 inch pile with 3-4 inch long accent fluffs. But a 1 inch cubby will do well for paws and arms and things.


 god I was looking for where they got that fur.


----------



## Deo (Mar 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> god I was looking for where they got that fur.


I made a list (self spamming my thread here yo)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...IALS-A-LIST-FOR-NEW-FURSUIT-MAKERS?highlight=
In my list should I have like, pictures of what their fur is known for next to the links?


----------



## Martlie (Mar 28, 2011)

I think that would be awesome  I always wonder what makers use what kind of fur.


----------

